
What's Going On With PayPal? Is eBay Communications Clueless? - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/whats-going-on-with-paypal-is-ebay-clueless
======
palish
I wonder why most big companies become inept as they grow larger. Somehow
Apple has sidestepped those effects.

~~~
transburgh
Apples battery problems across several different product lines show they still
have issues.

~~~
palish
I didn't mean to jack the thread, just to observe that Apple is one example of
a large company that has sidestepped the mysterious force that makes big
companies appear inept. I'd like to define what exactly that force is and
define how to prevent it.

------
transburgh
This kind of thing can kill a startup if you accept paypal.

